# looking for advice on rain gutter DIY lighting



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

I found this thread while researching this project, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/help-diy-lighting-72555/

Does anyone happen to know of a video that covers this project or something similar? I have to say I like the idea and the look of the finished project, but I have never wired anything before. I have found myself doing simple "man" projects around the home, like replacing faucets and pipes etc, but never anything electrical. I am interested because I have a 36" wide 42 gallon bowfront that was given to us with a 30" single tube light fixture, and this is just not enough lighting. I am adding live plants and need something stronger. I currently went out and purchased 2 bayco clamp lights, 8.5". I don't care for them to sit on top of the glass, so I am looking at my alternatives. If I were to proceed with the materials that I have, would I be able to use the sockets from the clamp lights, or will they be useless for this? If anyone has advice, I am all ears. I learn quick but I am a visual learner more than anything, pictures are good but sometimes I need to see the actions to get it....:roll:

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

The easiest way to get started on a project like this is to go buy all the parts and start assembling and figuring out what your missing as you go (2-4 trips to hardware store is average for a project like this  ). If your able to use the socket on your current lights is all about if they will fit and you can find a good way to mount them to the fixture. So it all depends on what you are using so each build will probably be a little different. And if you are using corded lights you can skip the electrical part if you want by just keeping the cords intact and plugging them into a power strip.

I'm sure there is a video out on youtube of this or something similar but I have never looked for one. Check my thread on the gutter light in my sig, it has links to a couple other posts on here to about it. Let us know at what point you are getting stuck on and we will be more then happy to offer our knowledge.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok, thanks so much for your advice and taking the time to read my dilemma. I appreciate the offer for help, and will absolutely be using it. The hubs thinks he may have a plan for this, but we shall see. I wasn't expecting him to help out at all, so I am hopeful to have this completed by this weekend. I did read over the threads and I guess you are right, if I had the materials in front of me, it might actually make sense. Looking forward to future postings and I love reading these threads, cause I learn so much. This is the best forum I have come across. Thanks again, Zof


----------

